# I need pics of Aruba please!



## 4Horsemen (Nov 12, 2012)

If you've been to Aruba, please show me what's hot about it. I have it on my list of destinations. 

thanks in advance


----------



## Oddball (Nov 12, 2012)

It's a desert isalnd rock with really awesome beaches.

Location on Aruba Amsterdam Manor Beach Resort, close to Oranjestad


----------



## 4Horsemen (Nov 13, 2012)

Oddball said:


> It's a desert isalnd rock with really awesome beaches.
> 
> Location on Aruba Amsterdam Manor Beach Resort, close to Oranjestad



I would be more exciting if you actually went there....lol..


----------



## del (Nov 13, 2012)

Google


----------



## Mr. H. (Nov 13, 2012)

Do they grow arabica on Aruba?


----------



## Dreamy (Nov 13, 2012)

Oddball said:


> It's a desert isalnd rock with really awesome beaches.
> 
> Location on Aruba Amsterdam Manor Beach Resort, close to Oranjestad



True enough. Not much more to say except to say I have friends who live there and love it.

Baby Beach, Eagle Beach, Palm Beach and Manchebo Beach


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=j3dqRle-sms#]Manchebo Beach Resort & Spa - Aruba - YouTube[/ame]!


----------



## Mr. H. (Nov 13, 2012)

No leaf chicory grows on Aruba which I find to be quite a radicchioless notion.


----------



## Toro (Nov 13, 2012)

del said:


> Google



No!

When did they invent this Goggle thing?


----------



## Dreamy (Nov 13, 2012)

Toro said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > Google
> ...



 When did they start calling it Goggle???


----------



## Oddball (Nov 13, 2012)

4Horsemen said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > It's a desert isalnd rock with really awesome beaches.
> ...


I actually went there.

If you're a wind surfer or scuba diver there are distractions to keep you busy for a couple weeks...After that, not so much.

Very slightly more to do and see on Curaçao...Great diving too.

But if you're just going somewhere to lounge about on white sand beaches with a tuna colada in your hand, you'll be set.


----------



## Dreamy (Nov 13, 2012)

Oddball said:


> 4Horsemen said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...



Great scuba/ snorkeling off of DePalm Island I may add. 

De Palm Island Aruba - All inclusive, Snorkeling, Water Park, Sea Trek, Snuba

I have been 3 times. I loved it but am  onto other adventures for now.


----------



## uscitizen (Nov 13, 2012)




----------



## 4Horsemen (Nov 13, 2012)

Dreamy said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > del said:
> ...




When the schools started failing...lol


----------



## sfcalifornia (Feb 12, 2013)

Oddball said:


> 4Horsemen said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...


The beaches are beautiful.  There are some interesting drives around the island and since its not very big, they are all day trips from Oranjestad.

The most amazing thing we found in Aruba:  hands down some of the best food we have ever had in the world at some of the restaurants.  Truly top class.  There are two restaurants a short drive from Oranjestad with tables set amongst palm trees right next to the water on the beach.  So much fun dining first class with sand between your toes.  I can't remember the names of the places (google them) but they are right next to each other.  The quieter, less touristy one was much nicer.


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 12, 2013)

Natalie Holloway was killed there and nobody ever found the body.


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 12, 2013)

Sorry, first thing I thought of..

Good Morning.


----------



## sfcalifornia (Feb 12, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Sorry, first thing I thought of..
> 
> Good Morning.



Holy cow, I'd forgotten all about that!  And while we were there, it was all we thought about.


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 12, 2013)

sfcalifornia said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, first thing I thought of..
> ...



We saw pictures of the place everynight on the news there for awhile, right?  Pretty place.


----------



## 4Horsemen (Jul 13, 2013)

Oddball said:


> 4Horsemen said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...



Cool thanks. I wanted to talk to people who actually been there. not just google it.


----------



## longknife (Jul 13, 2013)

4Horsemen said:


> If you've been to Aruba, please show me what's hot about it. I have it on my list of destinations.
> 
> thanks in advance



Check out https://www.google.com/search?q=pic...wGv2YC4DA&sqi=2&ved=0CEAQsAQ&biw=1027&bih=710
there are more pix than you can imagine - they go on forever.


----------

